# [EVDL] We don't want no stinkin' cords!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Petaluma Apt rejects renter because of his EV

http://www.opednews.com/articles/The-Trouble-with-Californi-by-Kevin-Anthony-Stod-110721-526.html
The Trouble with Californian Communities and Corporate Housing 
--Hyprocracy ... By Kevin Anthony Stoda Jul 22 2011

Last week, my friend (and community activist) in the Bay area, Tim 
Lohrentz wrote on Facebook, "The apartment complex I was going to 
move in to told me that I can't due to my electric car -- they don't 
want a cord dangling out my window and 30 feet to where the car would 
be parked. So I am looking again."

The town that this occurred in was Petaluma. Lohrentz wrote, "It's a 
great town. Petaluma is a Maya-Miwok name that means "bounty of the 
earth pouring out'."

One friend appropriately inquired, "(I)sn't that some sort of housing 
discrimination? [anti-eco-cism] or something? you are out there in 
California where all new environmental law starts "sounds like the 
beginning of a case to me"?"

Lohrentz responded, "Technically I could have the car there, they just
wouldn't let me ever plug it in. I think the marketing/image approach 
has more potential than the discrimination approach. LOL"

Most comments have been as follows:

"Absurd!"

"[L]osers!"

"Hope you find a place soon that will let you plug in!"

"Not like[ly]."

I ask readers-- ARE THERE ANY OTHER READERS WHO HAVE HAD SIMILAR 
PROBLEMS? [Contact Author 
http://www.opednews.com/populum/contact.php?sid=5798 ]
[Copyright ? 2002-2011, OpEdNews]






{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/We-don-t-want-no-stinkin-cords-tp3688642p3688642.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Although it won't help those that want to hang a cord out the window of
their apartment, California's SB209 would remove arbitrary restrictions on
the installation of EV charging equipment.

Passed in the legislature, it is now sitting on the Governor's desk awaiting
signature...

http://www.aroundthecapitol.com/Bills/SB_209/20112012/

Tom Keenan

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

At first thought, this sounds like a good bill - didn't know there was a big
problem with aparement owners, but at least with this, EV owners have an
option.

Without reading the actual bill, it's hard to know if the umbrella policy is
required universally or only in certain cases. In my opinion, it sounds
like overkill. Compare an EVSE to a clothes dryer: though not required (to
my knowledge) that apartments must supply 220V dryer hookups, competition
motivates them to. Tennants are free to bring their own appliance and plug
in, without providing any special insurance. (They probably could plug an
arc welder into it too, unless specifically prohibited by their contract.)

So, why should an EV plug-in be substantially different? Isn't it enough of
a burden for the tennant to pay for the installation (perhaps competition
will change that, in the future)? Why, with these "extra fancy" EVSE charge
stations, should there be any more risk than with a dryer? If you argue
that it's a potential battery fire, say because of a bad BMS, then I argue
back - that's a separate problem - the tennant could cause the same fire by
plugging into 110V without any permission at all.

In summary,a good bill, but seems like overkill. I hope that competition
encourages apartment owners to provide some EV charging as a perk to be in
their building.

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Tom Keenan
Sent: 23 July, 2011 5:45 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] We don't want no stinkin' cords!

Although it won't help those that want to hang a cord out the window of
their apartment, California's SB209 would remove arbitrary restrictions on
the installation of EV charging equipment.

Passed in the legislature, it is now sitting on the Governor's desk awaiting
signature...

http://www.aroundthecapitol.com/Bills/SB_209/20112012/

Tom Keenan

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The bill does not allow apt. dwellers to route cords to their 
vehicle (i.e. from apt. to the car port).

I (S. SF Bay) and Chuck Hursch (N. SF Bay, near Petaluma) have 
extensive experience finding an apt that will allow dangling 
cords, and working with their management to keep them happy, 
long before today's post2010 EV/pih hoopla/attention. 

I will post more on that later and more detail on the guy that 
was rejected ... I have much to share, but need to finish some
tasks/chores first.

{brucedp.150m.com}



----- Original message -----
From: "Peri Hartman" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Date: Sat, 23 Jul 2011 08:54:44 -0700
Subject: Re: [EVDL] We don't want no stinkin' cords!

At first thought, this sounds like a good bill - didn't know there was a
big
problem with aparement owners, but at least with this, EV owners have an
option.

Without reading the actual bill, it's hard to know if the umbrella
policy is
required universally or only in certain cases. In my opinion, it sounds
like overkill. Compare an EVSE to a clothes dryer: though not required
(to
my knowledge) that apartments must supply 220V dryer hookups,
competition
motivates them to. Tennants are free to bring their own appliance and
plug
in, without providing any special insurance. (They probably could plug
an
arc welder into it too, unless specifically prohibited by their
contract.)

So, why should an EV plug-in be substantially different? Isn't it
enough of
a burden for the tennant to pay for the installation (perhaps
competition
will change that, in the future)? Why, with these "extra fancy" EVSE
charge
stations, should there be any more risk than with a dryer? If you argue
that it's a potential battery fire, say because of a bad BMS, then I
argue
back - that's a separate problem - the tennant could cause the same fire
by
plugging into 110V without any permission at all.

In summary,a good bill, but seems like overkill. I hope that
competition
encourages apartment owners to provide some EV charging as a perk to be
in
their building.

Peri

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Choose from over 50 domains or use your own

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"The bill does not allow apt. dwellers to route cords to their vehicle (i.e.
from apt. to the car port)."

Understood; but many apartments that have garages or carports have 110V
outlets in the parking areas. In such cases, I would presume one could plug
in a vechicle without permission. Same for condos. Maybe my assumption is
wrong, though.

Peri 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of bruce parmenter
Sent: 23 July, 2011 9:37 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] We don't want no stinkin' cords!

The bill does not allow apt. dwellers to route cords to their vehicle (i.e.
from apt. to the car port).

I (S. SF Bay) and Chuck Hursch (N. SF Bay, near Petaluma) have extensive
experience finding an apt that will allow dangling cords, and working with
their management to keep them happy, long before today's post2010 EV/pih
hoopla/attention. 

I will post more on that later and more detail on the guy that was rejected
... I have much to share, but need to finish some tasks/chores first.

{brucedp.150m.com}



----- Original message -----
From: "Peri Hartman" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Date: Sat, 23 Jul 2011 08:54:44 -0700
Subject: Re: [EVDL] We don't want no stinkin' cords!

At first thought, this sounds like a good bill - didn't know there was a big
problem with aparement owners, but at least with this, EV owners have an
option.

Without reading the actual bill, it's hard to know if the umbrella policy is
required universally or only in certain cases. In my opinion, it sounds
like overkill. Compare an EVSE to a clothes dryer: though not required (to
my knowledge) that apartments must supply 220V dryer hookups, competition
motivates them to. Tennants are free to bring their own appliance and plug
in, without providing any special insurance. (They probably could plug an
arc welder into it too, unless specifically prohibited by their
contract.)

So, why should an EV plug-in be substantially different? Isn't it enough of
a burden for the tennant to pay for the installation (perhaps competition
will change that, in the future)? Why, with these "extra fancy" EVSE charge
stations, should there be any more risk than with a dryer? If you argue
that it's a potential battery fire, say because of a bad BMS, then I argue
back - that's a separate problem - the tennant could cause the same fire by
plugging into 110V without any permission at all.

In summary,a good bill, but seems like overkill. I hope that competition
encourages apartment owners to provide some EV charging as a perk to be in
their building.

Peri

--
http://www.fastmail.fm - Choose from over 50 domains or use your own

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Where open parking is used, a common justification for these policies is 
that cords crossing common areas are a hazard. They might well be, to 
neighbors who come home from bar-hopping at 2am! 

For apartments in the great frozen north, also consider the poor guy who has 
to plow the parking lot and sidewalks. He'd have to deal with cords that 
might or might not be buried in the snow. Not good.

The simple answer is to install a regulation charging station. That could 
be pretty expensive, though, and as the renter using it, you might have to 
pay all or part of the cost. 

I hate to say it, but in most cases it would be cheaper and easier to look 
for more EV-friendly housing.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David

In the very frozen north (i.e., my native Canada) most employers and most
apartments already have plug-ins for everyone for their block heaters to
keep cars from freezing solid in winter. Extension cords hanging on the
ground are normal operating procedure. Canadians would have no issues with
them.

Peter Flipsen Jr


> "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Where open parking is used, a common justification for these policies is
> > that cords crossing common areas are a hazard. They might well be, to
> > neighbors who come home from bar-hopping at 2am!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think this is a typical case of
"What you are used to, that is the norm." 
and things that are normal somewhere else
are impossible because they are different,
especially regarding the outlets near 
parking spaces.

In India there is many a distribution box
on the sidewalk with its access door hanging
open or missing and showing the 3 breakers
(often replaced with bare wire after the
original 200 or 500A units blew) and where
you can touch or even short circuit the incoming
400V (3-phase 230V).
Occasionally a distribution transformer is
placed so awkwardly that you can walk up to
it and touch the live mid-voltage, probably
around 20kV or so.

Nobody bats an eye if you string an extension
cord across a sidewalk here, heck most cords
that I see in use no longer have plugs on them
as it is easier to be able to either twist
the ends of cords together and wrap some tape
around it, or secure the wires in an outlet with
wooden sticks or just the twisted bare ends themselves.
I am not advertising this as a good practice but it
shows how the environment you are in will determine
what is acceptable.

Regarding the practice of block heaters & battery
blankets in the north: are the connections made
from the curb / edge of parking lot or also from
inside the apartment or from apartment outside
wall outlet to the parked car?
I understand that one of the issues was a 30 ft
cord from the apartment to the car.

When I plugged my car in at work (in San Jose,
California) I made sure that my cord was laying flat,
following the edge of the walkway from my parking lot
into the building (no outside outlets available). 
And never crossing a space where unsuspecting people 
would trip over it.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of SLPinfo.org
Sent: Sunday, July 24, 2011 4:00 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] We don't want no stinkin' cords!

David

In the very frozen north (i.e., my native Canada) most employers and
most apartments already have plug-ins for everyone for their block
heaters to keep cars from freezing solid in winter. Extension cords
hanging on the ground are normal operating procedure. Canadians would
have no issues with them.

Peter Flipsen Jr


> "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Where open parking is used, a common justification for these policies
> > is that cords crossing common areas are a hazard. They might well be,
> > to neighbors who come home from bar-hopping at 2am!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Paul

Thanka for the clarification. I shouldn't have been so quick to generalize
about the 2nd largest country in the world. I'm originally from Edmonton (on
the western edge of the prairies).

- Peter


> "Cor van de Water" <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I think this is a typical case of
> > "What you are used to, that is the norm."
> > and things that are normal somewhere else
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Is this what you mean?

http://www.photopumpkin.com/photo-blog/perfect-wiring-up-india/




> Cor van de Water wrote:
> >
> > In India there is many a distribution box
> > on the sidewalk with its access door hanging
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Mark,
Sort of - this is actually rather decent in that the folks
who crowd the street below don't actually get to touch
the mess overhead.
There probably are a couple dozen illegal power taps in
most of those pictures... 
(pay the lineman $2 to avoid the $5 monthly meter fee)

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of mark at evie-systems
Sent: Sunday, July 24, 2011 8:47 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] We don't want no stinkin' cords!

Is this what you mean?

http://www.photopumpkin.com/photo-blog/perfect-wiring-up-india/




> Cor van de Water wrote:
> >
> > In India there is many a distribution box on the sidewalk with its
> > access door hanging open or missing and showing the 3 breakers (often
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I went to high school in Hanna, a small town south of Edmonton, and I 
remember my mother always having an exension cord out a window to plug in 
her car so she could drive to work on cold days. Block heaters seemed quite 
common, with a connector hanging out through the grill. We had temperatures 
down to -40, so cold that I couldn't skate in the mornings as the ice was 
too hard.

Gail

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "SLPinfo.org" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, July 24, 2011 7:36 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] We don't want no stinkin' cords!


> Paul
>
> Thanka for the clarification. I shouldn't have been so quick to generalize
> about the 2nd largest country in the world. I'm originally from Edmonton 
> (on
> the western edge of the prairies).
>
> - Peter

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Peri Hartman <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Compare an EVSE to a clothes dryer: though not required (to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[As a reminder, California's SB209 has not been signed yet, so it is
not a Bill, and it does not help, nor assist with allowing apt 
residents to hang a power extension cord from their apt to their
vehicle to recharge.]


I understand you frustration Robert. I had to look long and hard for 
an apt. that allowed me to plug in, let alone one that would have the 
least potential issues and the most benefits to me. But it can be 
done with due diligence.

Having a house (rented or owned) of course makes recharging a 
non-issue. But when my personal relationship dissolved into my living 
on my own (again), I sought out a dwelling that would allow a cord 
to be run so I could charge my EV.

One of the places I rented was a converted workshop into a studio
building in the back of a rented out home. I had to share utility 
expenses + I added my calculations of what I would pay extra for 8 
hours of 10A 120VAC 30 days a month with the other renters of the 
front home. 

It wasn't as fair as it sounds as I had to constantly jockey with the 
other renters living in the front house to let me park in the 
driveway so I could plug in. Though all three renters agreed in the 
beginning that I needed to park in the driveway because a cord draped
across the sidewalk to a parked vehicle in the street would be a 
safety problem the owner would get sued for, like all people, over 
time they hemmed and hawed, trying to backpedaled on arrangements to 
get the usual ego bolstering "why should he have a privilege.

Also, the very long (over 100 ft) expensive 10 gauge extension 
cord ate a lot of power as resistance heat (I had an inefficient
Bycan transformer-type charger at the time). I had 120VAC source
but only 95+VAC at 10A at the input of the charger. This meant
longer more time consuming charges. But I needed this overnight
charging to ensure I would get to work (I was working 7days a week, 
to recover financially from the personal relationship demise, I had 
to start over with next to nothing).

A few years later, when I was in better financial shape, I moved to 
a high end apt complex, nearer to work, and family. Charging at that 
apt was a non option, but I had other sources to do that nearby. 
That was very inconvenient, thus short lived.

Next, I finally found a tolerant apt complex of older apts. The apt 
manager let me run the long extension cord out the back of my apt 
window to the parking area. I chose the least wanted parking space, 
and had to safety cone off it off to try to keep the space available 
for me to use when I got home each day. I had a fairly good success 
rate. but again, egos will be buffeted if people see someone else 
having something they don't necessarily need, but want because you 
have it (occasionally, I had to get a vehicle out of my apt manager 
assigned space, so I could charge).

Lastly, I moved to another apt complex that was within walking 
distance of work (should anything go awry). I had my own car port 
assigned to me so no one else could use it. It took some years to 
jockey around from apt to apt with in the complex to get the one that 
was next to the car port, and made it easy for me to run an extension
cable out my front apt window to the car port to charge my EV.

Being at that last location for many years, wasn't cheap. Rent was 
high even for the low end apt's in Silicon Valley (owners were/are 
quite greedy and will charge what the market will bare). Rusty water, 
obnoxious neighbors, loud music and drug deals going on in the street 
all night ... and during the day, owners of large dogs that allowed 
them to leave their huge treasures in the landscaping in front of your 
apt to smell all day and night.

Also, the apt owner was constantly renovating so that he could 
justify rent hikes. Coming home for lunch one rare day, I found the 
contract workers would plug into my extension cord to power their 
construction equipment. I put a stop to that by switching from 120VAC 
to 240VAC encase I forgot to just unplugged the power before I left
for the day so no one could use it.

Despite the above apt issues, having my EV and I being able to 
charge it at my dwelling, made those 'good times' for me.



{brucedp.150m.com}



----- Original message -----
From: "Robert MacDowell" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, 25 Jul 2011 01:12:12 -0700
Subject: Re: [EVDL] We don't want no stinkin' cords!



> Peri Hartman <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Compare an EVSE to a clothes dryer: though not required (to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 25 Jul 2011 at 1:12, Robert MacDowell wrote:
> 
> > Whereas the apartment parking space belongs to the landlord, and forcing him
> > to allow a tenant's charger would also violate the 4th Amendment
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Roden <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 25 Jul 2011 at 1:12, Robert MacDowell wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In addition to my day job I do some apartment management. Once my EV gets i=
ts new lithium batteries in I'll have enough range to actually use it to go=
there. I plan to put in a charging plug for myself (there's the real solut=
ion, get apartment managers to drive EVs!). =



On the flip side, I can see an apartment manager's concerns:
. . . The plug is generally unattended
. . . How do you know the cord is dead if it is unplugged and on the ground=
, but the other end goes into a window?
. . . What happens if the end of the cord gets immersed in water?
. . . How do you see it when it snows?
. . . Does salting the driveway increase shock risk?
. . . Tripping on cord

. . .Slamming a window or door on the cord
. . . Rain getting in an open window that is passing a cord
. . . Abrasion of the cord

So I admit I'd probably say no to draping a cord out of a window, and I cou=
ld sympathize with a manager thinking $500 to $1500 is a lot of money to pl=
ease a small market.



________________________________
From: brucedp5 <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Saturday, July 23, 2011 4:10 AM
Subject: [EVDL] We don't want no stinkin' cords!


Petaluma Apt rejects renter because of his EV

http://www.opednews.com/articles/The-Trouble-with-Californi-by-Kevin-Anthon=
y-Stod-110721-526.html
The Trouble with Californian Communities and Corporate Housing =

--Hyprocracy ... By Kevin Anthony Stoda Jul 22 2011

Last week, my friend (and community activist) in the Bay area, Tim =

Lohrentz wrote on Facebook, "The apartment complex I was going to =

move in to told me that I can't due to my electric car -- they don't =

want a cord dangling out my window and 30 feet to where the car would =

be parked. So I am looking again."

The town that this occurred in was Petaluma. Lohrentz wrote, "It's a =

great town. Petaluma is a Maya-Miwok name that means "bounty of the =

earth pouring out'."

One friend appropriately inquired, "(I)sn't that some sort of housing =

discrimination? [anti-eco-cism] or something? you are out there in =

California where all new environmental law starts "sounds like the =

beginning of a case to me"?"

Lohrentz responded, "Technically I could have the car there, they just
wouldn't let me ever plug it in. I think the marketing/image approach =

has more potential than the discrimination approach. LOL"

Most comments have been as follows:

"Absurd!"

"[L]osers!"

"Hope you find a place soon that will let you plug in!"

"Not like[ly]."

I ask readers-- ARE THERE ANY OTHER READERS WHO HAVE HAD SIMILAR =

PROBLEMS? [Contact Author =

http://www.opednews.com/populum/contact.php?sid=3D5798 ]
[Copyright ? 2002-2011, OpEdNews]






{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.41352=
9.n4.nabble.com/We-don-t-want-no-stinkin-cords-tp3688642p3688642.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabb=
le.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110728/ed000f27=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Require that the cord be plugged into a GFCI outlet?
Even replacing a standard outlet by a GFCI variant
will not set you back much...
Of course, an outdoor outlet and requiring that
no cords remain dangling when not actually plugged
into a car is not just a matter of keeping the
place neat, but also avoiding unwanted trouble.
=

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of David Dymaxion
Sent: Thursday, July 28, 2011 12:19 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] We don't want no stinkin' cords!

In addition to my day job I do some apartment management. Once my EV gets i=
ts new lithium batteries in I'll have enough range to actually use it to go=
there. I plan to put in a charging plug for myself (there's the real solut=
ion, get apartment managers to drive EVs!). =



On the flip side, I can see an apartment manager's concerns:
. . . The plug is generally unattended
. . . How do you know the cord is dead if it is unplugged and on the ground=
, but the other end goes into a window?
. . . What happens if the end of the cord gets immersed in water?
. . . How do you see it when it snows?
. . . Does salting the driveway increase shock risk?
. . . Tripping on cord

. . .Slamming a window or door on the cord . . . Rain getting in an open wi=
ndow that is passing a cord . . . Abrasion of the cord

So I admit I'd probably say no to draping a cord out of a window, and I cou=
ld sympathize with a manager thinking $500 to $1500 is a lot of money to pl=
ease a small market.



________________________________
From: brucedp5 <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Saturday, July 23, 2011 4:10 AM
Subject: [EVDL] We don't want no stinkin' cords!


Petaluma Apt rejects renter because of his EV

http://www.opednews.com/articles/The-Trouble-with-Californi-by-Kevin-Anthon=
y-Stod-110721-526.html
The Trouble with Californian Communities and Corporate Housing --Hyprocracy=
... By Kevin Anthony Stoda Jul 22 2011

Last week, my friend (and community activist) in the Bay area, Tim Lohrentz=
wrote on Facebook, "The apartment complex I was going to move in to told m=
e that I can't due to my electric car -- they don't want a cord dangling ou=
t my window and 30 feet to where the car would be parked. So I am looking a=
gain."

The town that this occurred in was Petaluma. Lohrentz wrote, "It's a great =
town. Petaluma is a Maya-Miwok name that means "bounty of the earth pouring=
out'."

One friend appropriately inquired, "(I)sn't that some sort of housing discr=
imination? [anti-eco-cism] or something? you are out there in California wh=
ere all new environmental law starts "sounds like the beginning of a case t=
o me"?"

Lohrentz responded, "Technically I could have the car there, they just woul=
dn't let me ever plug it in. I think the marketing/image approach has more =
potential than the discrimination approach. LOL"

Most comments have been as follows:

"Absurd!"

"[L]osers!"

"Hope you find a place soon that will let you plug in!"

"Not like[ly]."

I ask readers-- ARE THERE ANY OTHER READERS WHO HAVE HAD SIMILAR PROBLEMS?=
[Contact Author
http://www.opednews.com/populum/contact.php?sid=3D5798 ] [Copyright ? 2002-=
2011, OpEdNews]






{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.41352=
9.n4.nabble.com/We-don-t-want-no-stinkin-cords-tp3688642p3688642.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabb=
le.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110728/ed000f27=
/attachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

